# [SOLVED] Broadcom BRCM80211 not loading firmware??

## alecuba16

SOLUTION ON POST 4!

Hello i can't do that my broadcom works with the opensource drivers.

I compiled the kernel with firmware bloop options and the firmwares files (bcm43xx-0.fw bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw) in:

/lib/firmware

/lib/firmware/brcm

/lib64/firmware

/lib64/firmware/brcm

as shown here:

http://www.lxg.de/code/broadcom-4353-wireless-et-al-opensource-howto

But when i try to load (modprobe brcm80211) still shows 

fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw

Failed to find firmware usually in /lib/firmware/brcm

In kernel configuration:

Device Drivers  --->

	Generic Driver Options  --->

		External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

I put : 

(bcm43xx-0.fw bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw) External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

(/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory

My kernel version is 2.6.38 r6

What could be??Last edited by alecuba16 on Thu Jun 02, 2011 11:33 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mikegpitt

I believe the package you are looking for is: sys-kernel/linux-firmware.

----------

## alecuba16

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> I believe the package you are looking for is: sys-kernel/linux-firmware.

 

Hello mike, i already have linux-firmware package installed.

I don't know why the brcm80211 module still shows not firmware error...

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -e firmware -e bcm

```

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="bcm43xx-0.fw bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw"

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 80211

```

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

CONFIG_BRCM80211=m

CONFIG_BRCM80211_PCI=y

```

And my /lib/firmware folder (ls /lib/firmware | grep -e bcm -e brcm):

```

LICENCE.broadcom_bcm43xx

bcm4329-fullmac-4.bin

bcm4329-fullmac-4.txt

bcm43xx-0.fw

bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw

brcm

```

And my /lib/firmware/brcm folder (ls /lib/firmware/brcm | grep -e bcm -e brcm):

```

bcm4329-fullmac-4.bin

bcm4329-fullmac-4.txt

bcm43xx-0.fw

bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw

```

I have the same contents on /lib64

Some one knows why??

----------

## alecuba16

The problem wasn't the firmware files/folders/package, was in kernel configuration!

The Official HOW TO about bcm43xx firmware (http://www.lxg.de/code/broadcom-4353-wireless-et-al-opensource-howto) is wrong!!

They write that you have to write in (External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary) :

bcm43xx-0.fw bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw ,  but this will not work as in my situation.

You have to write : brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw brcm/bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw  ,  to work.

If you edit the kernel .config file be sure that shows:

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw brcm/bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw"

Be sure that you have in /lib/firmware/brcm the files bcm43xx-0.fw and bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw

----------

